# Alice in Wonderland Themed Party



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

That's what we've decided to do this year. It'll likely be sort of a combination of various AIW incarnations. I've seen a couple of other people are doing the same theme, and there might be more to come, so I figured I'd start a fresh thread for everyone to post their ideas. 

Not sure what our party will be called. Any suggestions are welcome. We figure to decorate as follows...

*front door* - The Rabbit Hole (plan to make a facade of a tree to go in front of the door that people will walk through)

*living room* - Queen's Court (lotsa card-themed decorations)

*dining room/kitchen* - Mad Hatter's Tea Party (teacups/pots all over)

*one bedroom* - the Jabberwocky's Lair (I wanna try to make the Jabberywocky. We'll see how that goes.)

*basement* - the forest with the Cheshire Cat, Catepillar, flowers, etc)

*bathroom* - not sure yet

The food & drink will be AIW-themed, of course. I have a few specific ideas that I'll post when they're more nailed down.

The wife will be the Red Queen & I'll be the Mad Hatter.

Anyone else have any ideas/suggestions? Or let us know what you're planning?


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Is this going to be a darker version of tim burton's movie? If it is I was thinking having decapitated heads all over the queens room. A jail for the bathroom. Allot of pastries and miniature cakes ( cupcakes) for the Mad Hatter room. A prop that looks like a crazed Alice. I am just brainstorming but the idea of doing AIW is very cool.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

You could always do the jabberwocky as a shadow puppet if you don't have time to make a "realistic" one. I sometimes think that the implied horror is even better than overt scariness


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Hallow Yves- I'm not sure how dark of a take we'll do. I know there's always the Burton movie & the American McGee's Alice to pull from, if we decide to go that route. Thanks for the bathroom idea. We might just use that. 

HeatherEve1234 - Thanks. I kinda like the idea of doing the shadow puppet. It'd be much easier. And the way our floor plan is, it'd work out really well actually.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the shadow puppet Idea sounds great.

Heston Bluemthal did an episode on Alice in Wonderland Food. Obviously his ideas are quite complicated but it might give so unique ideas for some creative foods...


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, the more I think about it, I think I'm gonna go the shadow puppet route. I'll just need to find a cd of growls & such to play in the room as well. 

Thinking more about the bathroom, I might make that the White Rabbit room, with a bunch of crazy clocks (I've seen a few - backwards, "melting", etc.) and a bunch of bunnies.


----------



## juggalettejen (Feb 16, 2010)

Play snippets from various films. In the hall make a footprint path like in the Disney version with the footstool


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

mr. synical,

just finished a farewell party and birthday party in this theme. 
as party goers would drive up they saw oversized pinwheels and colorful signs in the yard. the signs said yonder, this way, that way, up, down, do not enter, go back!, and the like. a welcome to wonderland sign was on the front door to greet the guests.
i intended to have the entryway/ front room covered in clocks and vintage keys...ran out of time - but if i had it all to do over again...that is what i would do because...
i have an arch decorated with balloons. the larger opening facing this room and getting smaller to the next room...(the rabbit hole) before the arch sits a table with glass bottles filled with colored liquid decorated with a ribbon and a tag that says drink me. (Shots anyone.) for a kid friendly party you could have red and blue jellybeans with a tag that says eat me. a large stuffed rabbit invited everyone to go down the rabbit hole.
i did my kitchen in an overgrown garden theme with lots of vines, huge toadstools and birdhouses. i made topiaries out of bamboo sticks and styro balls with the vines wrapped around them. i pinned on cheap little flowers and some butterflies. i suspended, from the ceiling, huge flowers i found in the garden party section of hobby lobby. this gave the illusion that the guest had shrunk in the forest. my dining area was decorated with a black and white tulle ceiling and i suspended colorful paper lanterns beneath. i had strung garland made from ribbon and playing cards. of course there were lots of tea pots and tea cups with many flower arrangements of crazy colored flowers. 
you can always darken these ideas up a bit for halloween. i wanted to share my ideas with you because my guests said they really felt immersed in the theme. 
also, my prizes for best mad hatter hats....oversized teapot planters with ivy plants in them. you could always get the planters you decorate youref and do a dark design, add a skull stake in the ivy and some black roses.
i will try to add pictures. hope this is helpful!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Zombiefrac, that sounds like it was awesome. You have pics?


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

If you are going to dress as the mad hatter, I'd like to suggest something similar to the outfit worn by the lead singer of Oomph! in their "Labyrinth" music video. I can't get enough of this band or this video right now. 


YouTube- Oomph! - Labyrinth [HD 720p]

Of course, I don't know how similar that is to the outfit worn by the real mad hatter (I've never even seen Alice in Wonderland, to be honest) and maybe not everyone could pull that look off anyway . . . but if you can, it would be so cool! Their singer is awesome and does this "creepy / insane" act so well, I think he (or someone doing the same act) would be great at a Halloween party. Plus, thousands of ladies all around the world have the hots for this man, so looking like him seems a good idea, no? 

Just an idea, of course.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, Spiderqueen, but I think the version of the Mad Hatter I'm gonna do is more like this:

http://www.buycostumes.com/Dark-Mad-Hatter-Adult-Costume/69106/ProductDetail.aspx


I already have similar pieces for most of that version, so it'd be more convenient. And a little scarier than the movie version.


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Alice in Wonderland*

I am decorating this years bathroom in Burtons alice in wonderland. 
I am going to make one card soilder, life size. and it will be standing on side. It should be fairly easy just with cardboard and amature to stand it up. It can even have light up eyes. I have already drawn it out. 
I am going to put cut off heads in bathtub. One will have to be a king, with a crown.  I have not figured out how to weight them yet.
I will have something sound or light activated that says cut off there head!
I am making the frogs in red coats and will have them standing in line. I found some cheap frogs that will work, I just have to wire them , gesso them up and dress them.
I am making the throne with a backdrop so it looks like queens chair. I am looking for small footstool, to attach a pig to. I will have to probably make that also. but that will be in front of the throne. 
I want a checkerboard small carpet or rug. 
I still want to put eat me cake, maybe a zebra cake. and drink me on the counter.
I want to maybe put the cat, butterly, or coccoon. somewhere. but this is my plan right now. That is as far as I have gotton.
This bathroom is not that big, but I want it full.
I keep watching movie for more ideas.
Omg. Everything is mushrooming. Thats what I also need on the counters.,,,,,


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

I love the idea of the Bathroom being the White Rabbit room with crazy clocks. I saw somewhere on this forum, someone made a clock bleed. Could be cool and dark. 

Also, I came across this picture online. I think it is the perfect amount of creepy and funny, without being over the top gross. I would maybe create a white rabbit similar to this and place him in the bathroom. I just love this pic.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Quick update & question.

Update...we _still_ haven't actually worked on much, but we've been busy. We're gonna have a lot of time in the next two months, so I'm not worried about it getting done. As far as the bathroom goes, I found an awesome rabbit garden statue thingy I'm in the process of painting to look like the White Rabbit, although my version will look a lot more sinister. Instead of putting a ton of holes in the wall to hold all the clocks, I think we're just gonna put pictures of clocks on the wall, with maybe a quote (like "Don't be late!").

As far as other stuff, we've bought a lot of stuff, teacups, teapots, black & white check paper (for the walls in the hallway), flowers (which we're going to glue eyes to), stuff to make leaves & mushrooms, and a giant inflatable black cat we're gonna turn into the Cheshire Cat via blue duct tape. Still need to get the plywood for the front door "rabbit hole" facade.


Now to the question...I'm having the darnedest time trying to think of what to do for Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum. My initial thought is getting identical zombie props (and maybe altering their attire slightly) and calling them Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum. The wife thinks that no one will recognize them as who they're supposed to be. Anyone with a better idea?


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually love it! Don't be afraid to put "Dee" and "Dum" on them somewhere, like it's stitched on a pocket or something. Broadway Bares had them painted on the dancers during their production and it was super cute. 

Here's a reference I had put together of Tweedle versions:
http://www.heatherscreativelife.com/2009/09/wonderland-costume-round-up-tweedles.html

I think the hats seem to be a common thread, you could mock some up and age them with the zombie stuff. The "original" tweedles have a very menacing look in the Tennile woodcut images too  

Great ideas so far!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

I just saw a brilliant Alice-themed haunt the other day...

Found it!

http://www.rottenapple907.com/Haunt2007Photos/index.html

Check this out for inspiration 

ETA: here's a video of their walk-through:


----------



## goombah (Sep 2, 2010)

This was our theme last Halloween, and it rocked! Some things we did:

1. Tree as the rabbit hole at the entrance. Friend of ours painted it on some boxes that I took from the store and cut into tall pieces.
2. Pink flamingos among the gravestones in the front yard.
3. Signs warning to go back, etc.
4. Make sure someone makes goodies with "Eat me, Drink me" etc. on them!
5. Alice artwork on the walls. Had two friends make huge scenic posters.
6. Dead flamingo centerpieces.
7. 3 foot tall fabric caterpillar with mouth hooked up to fog machine via vacuum hose. Worked amazing! Smoke came out his mouth at regular intervals.
8. Clocks, teacups, etc. for the tea party. Hung on wall in all sorts of crazy ways.
9. Shattered mirror with blood in the bathroom. Through the looking glass, indeed!
10. Checkerboard and Cheshire cat grin fabric on the walls found at Wal-mart. Cheap, and brilliant under the blacklights. Taped blacklight playing cards to it.

That's off the top of my head. Let me know if you need more. I've got some pictures I'll have to dig up...

Do a google search for "return to wonderland". The pictures from these books were what we designed our theme around.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Your advice is awesome. I remembered another character I've struggled with an idea for...the March Hare. I thought about putting some prop character in a bunny costume because to me, the March Hare is essentially a crazy rabbit. So, my twist would be a crazy person who thinks he's a rabbit. Somebody got something better?


----------



## jennyvier (Sep 15, 2008)

If you've got a spare wall, It would be cool to create a false tiny door, then set a tall table next to it with the key, the "Drink Me" labeled potion, and the "Eat Me" cake. 

NO WAIT! Put the tiny door on a wall behind a table (at table top level) and make a ton of "eat me" labeled cupcakes for guests to eat, and "drink me" labelled shooters or alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

*bandersnatch*

i want to be the bandersnatch for halloween haunted farm that i "volunteer" at... i bought a faux fur coat and now am at a loss as to what to do next 
please send suggest any ideas!
i am also working on a furry chessie costume as well.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

You could use something like childrens forearm crutches which are hieght adjustable and would help give you that on all fours hunched over look and also allow you to move around and run pretty good. Ofcourse you would need to cover them in fur and add paws to them but its a start.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

Also, using something like these for the rear legs would really be cool and give you a scary jump to your step which would be extra fun for a haunt.

http://www.kangoojumps.com/doc14.htm

Heres a link for the forearm crutches as well although I would check out a thrift store or something like that first.

Amazon.com: Child Forearm Crutches Red Pair: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Goddess of Persia (Aug 30, 2009)

AWESOME ideas thanks now the face i guess face paint...
did i mention it is for a haunted corn maze???


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Quick update...

Due to unforseen circumstances, we had to delay getting started, and almost had to cancel the party, but we've finally gotten going. We've started making giant mushroom for the "forest" out of chicken wire. They'll be covered in fiberfill & fabric. I have someone making a Caterpillar costume for my zombie baby prop I got last year. He'll sit on the biggest mushroom, which is about 4 feet in diameter. I'm almost done painting the White Rabbit. This weekend we'll finish the mushroom (hopefully) and start on the giant leaves, giant flowers & maybe the front door facade. I'll hopefully post some pics tonight. If not tonight, soon. Still trying to come up with an idea for the March Hare.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I posted these in the invitation section, but figured I'd post 'em here, too, to keep all the party stuff in one place. Here are our invitations.

*front*










*back*


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh wow, your invite is really cool! Much better than my attempt as I did it really quickly.

I'm doing the Twisted version of this theme and am really struggling with what to do with the bathroom. It's not all Alice tho - basically twisted fairy tales. The bathroom is such a nightmare to do!lol.
We dont have much money as already spent loads on basic props - you guys all seem to actually make full blown proper props which is great if you have somewhere to make or store them 

I'm also going as a vampiric Queen of Hearts - and I have even bought some heart contacts to wear as well! hehe. Hubby is going to be Mad Hatter but will zombifie him a bit.

Have spent hours researching props etc and there is a great hire company in the US that hires all this theme out! They have some amazing stuff! Wish I could get hold of it, haha.

I have the scene setter haunted forest roll to dress our tea party room.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

For your bathroom you should print a quote in nice letters about Alice drinking and eating that stuff that makes her grow and shrink. Perhaps you should try to make a small fake door for a portion of the wall. Wouldn't have to be more than a printout and then get some different bottles labeled "drink me." That sort of thing.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Another idea that I've been wanting to do for years is "glow in the dark croquette." Add fluorescent paint to all of your supplies and add a couple fluorescent lights to the playing field.


----------



## TKVamp10 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am planning a party similar to this theme. My SO and I are dressing up as the Red Queen and the Mad Hatter and we have designated our party around those two characters. I am taking the more trippy and psychedelic approach by using black lights and red lights. I've also created a bunch of props with inexpensive card board and painted everything with blacklight paint and glow in the dark paint. I've set up various rooms with different themes.

Grand Living Room/Kitchen: The forest - Includes the Cheshire Cat and the Catepillar along with Chopped off legs that I've dressed up with stockings and shoes to make the appreance of Alice's Legs. I have various odd ball things like a wilted clock and some giant bottles filled with tonic water(glows in blacklight) that say drink me. I've mad a ton of mushrooms from tissue paper and have painted them either glow in the dark or with floresant paint.

Dinning Room: I've decorated it as a split between the Red Queen's court and the Mad Hatter's tea party which will include food items such as mini sandwiches, treats that say "eat me" and a few other spooky items that the Queen might have (Fingers and Toes made from pretzels).

Pool Deck: The extends more of the forest and into the Queen's rose garden. I have dressed up my palm trees and bushes with red roses (made from tissue paper) and some white some which are slightly spray painted red. The pool has various heads floating around and the pool light is covered with a black cover. 

This is has been very in expensive and the only things that we've spent most of the money on is Kegs and food items (we are having a family/friends dinner party before the actually party). 

Hope this helps others with the same party themes!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Posted pics in the Haunted Wonderland album from the party. It turned out really well, even though we didn't get done everything we wanted to get done. Had twice the turn out as last year & everyone had a great time.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Great props and decor, and costumes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the speared pumpkins on the porch.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great photos and costumes. Wow, this looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry, how do I find your album?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. After seeing it posted it happened at someone else's party, too, it reminded me - we had an engagement at our party, too! We even helped out. Among the food we made were cupcakes that said 'eat me'. We made a special one for the groom-to-be to give his then-girlfriend that said 'marry me'. 

Piggles...click on my name, then 'go to public profile'. Once there, you'll see my albums on the lower right side.


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Oo, the pics were really cool! Loving the creepy caterpillar though - urgh, it's brill! haha. Wish I had been able to do as many good props for mine although it was only a section of our house that was the Tea Party scene.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That was an amazing theme!! What great costumes and decor. Your evil caterpillar was to die for. Excellent work, simply excellent!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice!! Love the decor. You had the theme perfect!!!


----------

